# Yuexiao mod for fixing the lockups and catches



## CriticalCubing (Feb 6, 2016)

Hello 
This is a mod that you can do to you Yuexiao, if you are experiencing lockups and catches on it. If you are not getting it, then it won't make your cube any better than before. 
Also, don't do the mod too much otherwise you might start corner twisting and I am not responsible for it haha


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Feb 6, 2016)

The yuexiao is perfect for me lol, I definitely think whoever is experiencing lock ups should practice accuracy ..


Coolio


----------



## JethroNull (Feb 6, 2016)

TheChaiCuber said:


> The yuexiao is perfect for me lol, I definitely think whoever is experiencing lock ups should practice accuracy ..



Yeah, I get lock ups all the time with any cube, and my turning style is atrocious. I've even had corner twists a few times.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 6, 2016)

TheChaiCuber said:


> The yuexiao is perfect for me lol, I definitely think whoever is experiencing lock ups should practice accuracy ..



This pretty much. The YueXiao doesn't lock up for me at all, and I'm a nub with not the best accuracy. I don't get the complaint at all. Could some YueXiaos be better out of the box than others?

It just seems like some weird paranoia that cubes with squared corners cause lock ups, even if they really don't. The only cube that really has this problem (in my experience) is the original Gans 356 (pre new centercaps).


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Feb 6, 2016)

JethroNull said:


> Yeah, I get lock ups all the time with any cube, and my turning style is atrocious. I've even had corner twists a few times.



fo sho fo sho. I should also say that my comment may have seemed a bit hostile. I am not carrying a hostile tone towards the people who may be turning inaccurately its just some advice to improve turning accuracy.


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 6, 2016)

Yeah I really don't get lock ups at all after I set it up. And I'm not even that accurate.


----------



## JethroNull (Feb 6, 2016)

Cubeologist said:


> Yeah I really don't get lock ups at all after I set it up. And I'm not even that accurate.



Did you tighten it or loosen it from stock tensions? I still haven't tensioned mine because I didn't want to mess with it, but I think I should now.


----------



## Cubeologist (Feb 6, 2016)

JethroNull said:


> Did you tighten it or loosen it from stock tensions? I still haven't tensioned mine because I didn't want to mess with it, but I think I should now.



I think it's a bit looser than stock. But mine came fairly tight. I solved it a bunch before I took it apart, then I lubed the core with 50k, and evened out the tensions when I put it back together. Then I put some lube on the pieces and broke that in. Now it's fantastic. I can't believe people are getting catches on this puzzle. 
Maybe I just got lucky and got a great one.


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 6, 2016)

I did the corner mod because it was too locky for me. In fact I really disliked the cube. NOw I think it is ok. But still no match for the MoYu TangLong which is smoother and never catches.


----------



## Kudz (Feb 6, 2016)

This cube has gans design, so you just developed some mods for gans. If cube with this design locks, you are not too accurate or cube is too lose. This method is basically killing corner twisting. More you do it, the cube will corner twist more. Also it's gong back to old design (which cornert twisted a lot). So mod is pointless and stupid.

Now I'll tell why it works and what you can do to do it and don't destroy design. Take corner out and, when you'll be looking "from inside" (can't find word) you can see little triangles (the thing you just cut, so its not triangle anymore). Take a bit of plastic from this triangles. Idk if doing it is a must for this cube, but this variation of mod should give same effect and sacarfice cube a bit less.

But modded 356 <3

e: oh it works cause when u can it it does thing I said too. cap is under corner while moving, so it should help..


----------



## CriticalCubing (Feb 6, 2016)

Kudz said:


> This cube has gans design, so you just developed some mods for gans. If cube with this design locks, you are not too accurate or cube is too lose. This method is basically killing corner twisting. More you do it, the cube will corner twist more. Also it's gong back to old design (which cornert twisted a lot). So mod is pointless and stupid.
> 
> Now I'll tell why it works and what you can do to do it and don't destroy design. Take corner out and, when you'll be looking "from inside" (can't find word) you can see little triangles (the thing you just cut, so its not triangle anymore). Take a bit of plastic from this triangles. Idk if doing it is a must for this cube, but this variation of mod should give same effect and sacarfice cube a bit less.
> 
> ...



You use modded 356? or 356s?


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Feb 6, 2016)

Anyone know the mod to stop the popping on the qiyi Storm?


Coolio


----------



## Kudz (Feb 6, 2016)

CriticalCubing said:


> You use modded 356? or 356s?


Well they are pretty much same after cap mod. I just recemtly switched caps, cause s ones look better.

I got one 356 v2 and it's diffrent so i choose my old, good 356

e: I might do some vid about this gans and whole design, cause I think I got pretty big knowledge about it. At least that part which I need. It won't be super great. Just good enough to upload. ofc if there are some intrested ppl..


----------



## Kudz (Feb 6, 2016)

TheChaiCuber said:


> Anyone know the mod to stop the popping on the qiyi Storm?
> 
> 
> Coolio



idk, maybe hmmmmmmmm, loose it a bit, it won't pop for sure then. Try to turn inaccurate as possible, it will help your cube to get into pops, and get rid of them!!


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Feb 7, 2016)

Kudz said:


> idk, maybe hmmmmmmmm, loose it a bit, it won't pop for sure then. Try to turn inaccurate as possible, it will help your cube to get into pops, and get rid of them!!



Thnx  I'll look into that


Coolio


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Feb 7, 2016)

Kudz said:


> idk, maybe hmmmmmmmm, loose it a bit, it won't pop for sure then. Try to turn inaccurate as possible, it will help your cube to get into pops, and get rid of them!!



Oh btw, this issue doesn't stem from me only, people have said this both on YouTube and the forums. If you're trying to use my own argument against me from above, you do realize it's the small minority that are locking on a yuexiao, right?  


Coolio


----------



## Kudz (Feb 7, 2016)

TheChaiCuber said:


> Thnx  I'll look into that
> 
> 
> Coolio



lel,I was trying to be sarcastic xddd. But these days cubes shouldn't pop. Tension it better and turn slower and more accurate.
locking is effect of that design, it's not perfect (now), but it will. gonna make that vid you'll see
ps: and i will write my method one day too,i just need to stop being lazy..


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Feb 7, 2016)

Kudz said:


> lel,I was trying to be sarcastic xddd. But these days cubes shouldn't pop. Tension it better and turn slower and more accurate.
> locking is effect of that design, it's not perfect (now), but it will. gonna make that vid you'll see
> ps: and i will write my method one day too,i just need to stop being lazy..



That's the problem you see, because I turn very accurately with the cube and I'll still get pops, I'm sure if you have that cube you know that it's pretty hard to turn inaccurately with it. You're right, the locking is due to the design. The cube barely needs to cut for it to occur, and with a little extra force it'll pop. 


Coolio


----------



## Kudz (Feb 8, 2016)

Sooo I talk there about it, how I did it that it is working. Ofc English is not my first language, so being confidence in front of camera was impossible for now. Still I think it was fully understandable. Vid is mainly about gans, but this mod will work with every cube with this design. Also I think that I didn't said that clearly that CC's mod works.. but why it is same as mine, but destroys design. Hope you can understand it and it'll help.


----------

